# migration from 11.2 to 12.0-RELEASE



## andrewm659 (Dec 27, 2018)

I have some jails that I setup on 11.2 and have migrated them to 12-RELEASE.  I am using ezjail.  However I am getting this error:


```
root@jail1:~ # pkg install wget curl
ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libssl.so.8" not found, required by "pkg"
root@jail1:~ # pkg upgrade
ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libssl.so.8" not found, required by "pkg"
root@jail1:~ #
```

Do I need to install libssl on the host system?  I can't install it on the jail right now...


----------



## gkontos (Dec 27, 2018)

Handbook pay attention to 23.2.3.2. Upgrading Packages After a Major Version Upgrade


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2018)

You didn't finish the upgrade yet.

```
pkg-static install -f pkg
pkg upgrade -f
```


----------



## andrewm659 (Dec 31, 2018)

I did now.  thank you.


----------

